# 4 vittorie su 15 partite



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Credo che sia successo si e no due volte negli ultimi 20 anni.
Il bello è che termineremo il girone d'andata con non più di un 6 vittorie, credo sia un dato abbastanza nauseabondo.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Dicembre 2013)

E possiamo arrivare a 15 sconfitte, se è per questo. Direi che negli ultimi anni questa si possa chimare la prima stagione fallimentare, nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## iceman. (8 Dicembre 2013)

No no, ma facciamo più di 60 punti in questo campionato..ehhhhhhhh 
18, se ci va bene arriviamo a 20\23 al girone di andata..se ci va di lusso però...altrimenti


----------



## Graxx (8 Dicembre 2013)

La domanda e' sempre la stessa...cos altro ci vuole per cacciarlo???


----------



## The P (8 Dicembre 2013)

pazzesco.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Dicembre 2013)

ma almeno giochiamo bene...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Voi scherzate ma 4 vittorie su 15 partite è una cosa davvero mai vista prima, è il dato più grave di tutta questa stagione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Dicembre 2013)

e adesso avremo roma e inter


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Io dico che finiamo il girone d'andata con 25 punti. Battiamo Sassuolo e Atalante e prendiamo un punto tra Roma e Inter. Ciò non cambierebbe la melma di campionato che stiamo facendo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Dicembre 2013)

"Dobbiamo migliorare, ma a Natale saremo in alto" (cit.)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dico che finiamo il girone d'andata con 25 punti. Battiamo Sassuolo e Atalante e prendiamo un punto tra Roma e Inter. Ciò non cambierebbe la melma di campionato che stiamo facendo.



Pareggio nel derby secondo me, la Roma ci stende.


----------



## Albijol (8 Dicembre 2013)

Tra due partite torniamo in piena zona retrocessione


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Rapida ricerca; abbiamo fatto peggio solo nel 1981-1982 anno della retrocessione. Da quando ci sono i tre punti mai cosi poche vittorie nelle prime 15 partite.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2013)

Che vergogna. Peggior'Milan era Berlusconi.

Ed io pensavo che peggio dell'anno scorso non poteva andare...ed invece sua maeste in panca è riuscito a migliorarsi in peggio..che pena, che tristezza.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che vergogna. Peggior'Milan era Berlusconi.
> 
> Ed io pensavo che peggio dell'anno scorso non poteva andare...ed invece sua maeste in panca è riuscito a migliorarsi in peggio..che pena, che tristezza.



La cosa peggiore è che in società perseverano a prendere i fondelli la gente parlando di rimonta!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore è che in società perseverano a prendere i fondelli la gente parlando di rimonta!



E' anche vero che dopo Celtic e Catania già alcuni tifosi pensavano alla mega rimonta.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' anche vero che dopo Celtic e Catania già alcuni tifosi pensavano alla mega rimonta.



Tifosi con quoziente intellettivo pari a 0 forse...


----------



## Albijol (8 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Rapida ricerca; abbiamo fatto peggio solo nel 1981-1982 anno della retrocessione. Da quando ci sono i tre punti mai cosi poche vittorie nelle prime 15 partite.



Portiamoci avanti con il lavoro...4 vittorie su 17 partite è mai successo?


----------



## iceman. (8 Dicembre 2013)

Di cosa vi preoccupate? A gennaio arriva Kucka.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Dicembre 2013)

Quando pochi numeri valgono più di 1000 parole.


----------



## iceman. (8 Dicembre 2013)

"Dobbiamo migliorare" "Dobbiamo crescere" "Discretamente bene" "Buon possesso palla".

Quanto è bravo, ce lo invidiano tutti eh ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Dicembre 2013)

con i risultati del pomeriggio siamo stati superati dal torino e raggiunti dal cagliari

siamo decimi, undicesimi in caso di vittoria del parma stasera, +5 sulla zona salvezza

è tutto


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Per una volta vorrei che il mio presidente fosse Zamparini.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Dicembre 2013)

Numeri impietosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2013)

da una parte la colpa è anche di Alegher dall altra.. che deve fare ? gli hanno venduto il re per prendere Zappppata


----------



## Jaqen (9 Dicembre 2013)

E' una roba da folli, da masochisti.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2013)

La stagione è nera e tale finirà. Ci vediamo il prossimo anno, forse.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Voi scherzate ma 4 vittorie su 15 partite è una cosa davvero mai vista prima, è il dato più grave di tutta questa stagione.



Senza Birsa le vittorie sarebbero solamente 2 



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Per una volta vorrei che il mio presidente fosse Zamparini.


Avrebbe esonerato Allegri 100 volte solamente nell'ultimo mese


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Senza Birsa le vittorie sarebbero solamente 2


Purtroppo non è una trollata, ma è una verità preoccupante.


----------



## Stex (9 Dicembre 2013)

unica consolazione sarebbe vincere il derby


----------



## Rui Costa (9 Dicembre 2013)

Chi si è galvanizzato dal Celtic in poi è soltanto un illuso. Allegri non ha e probabilmente non ha mai avuto gioco. Le uniche geometrie in campo di quest'allenatore si son viste solamente quando allenava il Cagliari. Per il resto è stato solamente un ''palla ad Ibra'' e ''smistiamo palla'' nei tempi attuali. Inutile dire che non ha tutte le responsabilità, viste le sessioni di Mercato fallimentari, ma il principale responsabile è lui, dato che con la rosa che ha dovrebbe essere come minimo al terzo posto. Va cacciato ed al più presto se si vuol provare ad aggiustare qualcosa, perché parliamoci chiaro, chiunque farebbe di meglio al suo posto. Non dà neanche la minima carica psicologica, nè tantomeno prova a darla ai suoi giocatori. Sono tutti in un ampio torpore e la cosa non giova a nessuno. Che sia Mangia, Inzaghi o Di Matteo conta ben poco, l'importante è che vada via. Ha mostrato tante lacune ed incapacità, ma al momento la più grave è questa irrisoria indifferenza che mostra ad ogni conferenza stampa, la quale non solo lo fa apparire ridicolo, ma col suo sorriso ebete rende ancor più grave la stasi che ha creato in questa squadra.


----------



## rossovero (9 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Chi si è galvanizzato dal Celtic in poi è soltanto un illuso. Allegri non ha e probabilmente non ha mai avuto gioco. Le uniche geometrie in campo di quest'allenatore si son viste solamente quando allenava il Cagliari. Per il resto è stato solamente un ''palla ad Ibra'' e ''smistiamo palla'' nei tempi attuali. Inutile dire che non ha tutte le responsabilità, *viste le sessioni di Mercato fallimentari*, ma il principale responsabile è lui, dato che *con la rosa che ha dovrebbe essere come minimo al terzo posto*. Va cacciato ed al più presto se si vuol provare ad aggiustare qualcosa, perché parliamoci chiaro, chiunque farebbe di meglio al suo posto. Non dà neanche la minima carica psicologica, nè tantomeno prova a darla ai suoi giocatori. Sono tutti in un ampio torpore e la cosa non giova a nessuno. Che sia Mangia, Inzaghi o Di Matteo conta ben poco, l'importante è che vada via. Ha mostrato tante lacune ed incapacità, ma al momento la più grave è questa irrisoria indifferenza che mostra ad ogni conferenza stampa, la quale non solo lo fa apparire ridicolo, ma col suo sorriso ebete rende ancor più grave la stasi che ha creato in questa squadra.



Minimo il terzo posto con una rosa del genere? Vuoi vincere il campionato con Nocerino, Abbiati, Bonera e compagnia cantante? Far di meglio certamente, minimo terzo posto mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## Rui Costa (9 Dicembre 2013)

Certamente sì. Il problema è il tizio che guida questa rosa. Non cerca di migliorarla psicologicamente, non dà motivazioni nè stimoli, credo sia il peggior allenatore mai esistito sul fattore psicologico.

Bonera è una riserva discreta, per quanto mediocre. Abbiati è ormai al tramonto, logico sia in calo. Nocerino vede il campo di rado, ma molto spesso si vede solo il lato marcio della mela.

Il problema della difesa, alla fine, è soltanto Zapata. Se Mexes è affiancato da un centrale discreto, sa anch'egli rendere in modo essenziale, anche se avanza troppo in fase offensiva. Poi c'è gente come Kakà, De Sciglio, El Shaarawy, Balotelli, Poli, De Jong, Pazzini ecc. non mi sembrano giocatori mediocri o da oltre terzo posto. Se ci si aggiunge l'arrivo di Rami e Honda, che di certo non faranno miracoli, ma risolleveranno un po' le cose, non è da meno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Dicembre 2013)

rettifico, siamo undicesimi, superati anche dal parma


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Dicembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> unica consolazione sarebbe vincere il derby



quest'anno il derby sarà spettacolare, il peggior milan della storia con un'inter orripilante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2013)

Non siamo da terzo posto come dice Rui Costa ma non siamo neanche da nono, con questa rosa dovremmo stare tra il quinto e il sesto credo. Il problema difesa è la più evidente responsabilità di Allegri, perché? Perché abbiamo subito più goal di Genoa, Cagliari, Lazio, Atalanta, Udinese e Chievo e per quanto possa essere scarso Zapata, non credo che i vari Dainelli, Cesar, Ciani, Cana, Astori, Rossettini, Manfredini, Portanova, Danilo, Naldo, Yepes, Stendardo siano migliori.

Ps: La Roma ci asfalta e con l'Inter più di un punto non porteremo a casa, anche lì probabilmente ci sarà un'altra sconfitta dato che l'Inter viene da tre pareggi e col Napoli, domenica, perderà.


----------



## Rui Costa (9 Dicembre 2013)

Se non sei da terzo posto è per l'incapace sulla panchina. Qui sottovalutiamo un po' troppo il lavoro di tecnico-squadra sul campo, scordandoci di quello psicologico.

Se la Roma asfaltasse il Milan, oltre per valore tecnico superiore al centro del campo, è perché ha Rudi Garcia che è in grado di far giocare alla grande anche i bolliti. Stesso dicasi di Mazzarri con l'Inter. Perché? Perché sono dei grandi comunicatori e il loro lavoro psicologico con la squadra è eccezionale. ''Acciuga'' è il peggiore che sia mai esistito in questo.

Il veor problema è psicologico e di comunicazione. Massimiliano Allegri ''addormenta'' la squadra nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## Gas (9 Dicembre 2013)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Se non sei da terzo posto è per l'incapace sulla panchina. Qui sottovalutiamo un po' troppo il lavoro di tecnico-squadra sul campo, scordandoci di quello psicologico.



Concordo, oltre a campioni giocatori io al Milan vorrei in primis un campione allenatore ! Quante rose sulla carta non eccezionali sono state rese ottime dal lavoro dell'allentore ?
Basta pensare alla rosa della Juve di due anni fa, nessuno gli dava un centesimo e questi hanno dominato un campionato da record e nomi di giocatori che avevano per nulla considerati sono diventati nell'opinione pubblica dei buoni giocatori e titolari della nazionale Italiana.
Io penso come Rui Costa che con un grande allenatore questa rosa potrebbe fare sfracelli, non dico competere per la vittoria ma stare nelle prime posizioni si.

Ragazzi, immagino che le partite le vediamo tutti, la nostra squadra è da anni il NON GIOCO per eccellenza, non abbiamo uno straccio di schema per creare occasioni da rete, guardare le partite del Milan è noioso perché siamo mediocri ed inconcludenti e non perché i giocatori sono tutti scarsi. Ovvio che i campioni le partite le vincerebbero magari da soli (difatti il girone d'andata dell'anno scorso siamo rimasti a galla solo ed esclusivamente grazie ad El Sharaawi) ma un signor allenatore rende apparenti campioni anche i normali.


----------



## Rui Costa (9 Dicembre 2013)

Mourinho è in grado di far giocare bene Ramires che rispetto ad altri in quel ruolo, non è nulla di che. E' stato in grado di portare all'apice Stankovic, di rendere un bomber inaudito Milito. Garcia fa giocare Balzaretti come un ragazzino ed è un bollito. Conte fa rendere al meglio Padoin e Peluso che sulla carta sono inferiori perfino ad Abate. Perfino Guidolin con giocatori di medio livello, grazie a lavoro di psicologia e tattica, rende l'Udinese una vera potenza dei calci piazzati. E' Allegri a rovinare tutto, perché non è un motivatore, non sa comunicare e psicologicamente è pessimo. La sua apatia, anonimità e mediocrità emotiva si riflette sulla squadra, rendendola svogliata ed opaca.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Dicembre 2013)

dato davvero clamoroso.
Ancor più clamoroso che Allegri, Galliani e una decina di giocatori siano ancora al Milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

4 vittorie su 16 partite, aggiornate il titolo. Voi non vi rendete conto della gravità di questo dato.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Dicembre 2013)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2013)

quando vinciamo si fanno i caroselli


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] aggiorna titolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] aggiorna titolo.



I titoli non si devono modificare...

Comunque 4 vittorie su 16, 1/4 che vergogna...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I titoli non si devono modificare...
> 
> Comunque 4 vittorie su 16, 1/4 che vergogna...



E' un dato che solo su questo forum abbiamo analizzato, nessuno c'ha fatto caso.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

No ho manco più gli occhi per piangere!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eh ma negli ultimi cinque anni...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2013)

siamo al nono posto a 5 punti dalla retrocessione...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2013)

Se contiamo la CL, abbiamo vinto 6 partite su 22....mamma mia  e giriamo ancora con questo allenatore


----------



## Morghot (16 Dicembre 2013)

Brividi


----------



## Aragorn (16 Dicembre 2013)

Solo 4 vittorie ottenute oltretutto contro Cagliari, Udinese, Sampdoria e Catania, delle squadrone


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

E nessun giornale ne parla di questo dato.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> siamo al nono posto a 5 punti dalla retrocessione...



Per la precisione sono 6 e comunque in B non c'andiamo. Dormi tranquillo!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E nessun giornale ne parla di questo dato.



Hanno parlato su Sky 5 minuti fa


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Solo 4 vittorie ottenute oltretutto contro Cagliari, Udinese, Sampdoria e Catania, delle squadrone



di cui 2 ottenute grazie ai gol di Birsa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno parlato su Sky 5 minuti fa



Milanworld ci arriva sempre prima.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Dicembre 2013)

Siamo scarsi, ma non così tanto. La colpa è dell'asino in panchina


----------



## pennyhill (16 Dicembre 2013)

Punti prime 3 alla 16esima

2013/14

43
38
35

2012/2013

38
34
33

Punti Milan alla 16esima

2013/2014

19

2012/2013

24 

Dobbiamo vincere la Champions per tornarci.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Dicembre 2013)

ci sarebbe da fare piazza pulita.

Il campionato ormai è andato, e di conseguenza il prossimo anno niente coppe. Al limite possiamo provare ad entrare in Europa League: dobbiamo puntare l'Inter. E' l'unico obiettivo ancora realizzabile per quanto riguarda la serie A...anche se penso che non arriveremo tra le prime 10.
Rischiamo di trovarci con poco più di 20 punti al giro di boa...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2013)

niente da fa o vinciamo la Coppa o niente Champions


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> niente da fa o vinciamo la Coppa o niente Champions



Secondo te come va a finire


----------



## folletto (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo te come va a finire



Si vince la coppa, mi pare scontato


----------



## The Ripper (16 Dicembre 2013)

allo stato attuale è più facile vincere la champions che arrivare terzi in campionato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Guardate il lato positivo: non perdiamo da cinque giornate


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il calendario sorride, il bilancio sorride, la Champions sorride, Berlusconi sorride e Balotelli sorride. Siamo il club più sorridente del mondo.


----------



## O Animal (17 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ci sarebbe da fare piazza pulita.
> 
> Rischiamo di trovarci con poco più di 20 punti al giro di boa...



Media da lotta retrocessione...


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Siamo scarsi, ma non così tanto. La colpa è dell'asino in panchina


Esatto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque nessun giornale ha detto che 4 vittorie in 16 partite, manco nell'anno della retrocessione si erano viste.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo te come va a finire



ti ha risposto Folletto


----------



## Hammer (17 Dicembre 2013)

"A dicembre saremo in un'altra posizione"


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per la precisione sono 6 e comunque in B non c'andiamo. Dormi tranquillo!



ma figurati, vabbè che siamo scarsi, ma in B ci vanno altre  è un dato comunque assurdo a fine girone d'andata


----------



## folletto (17 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> "A dicembre saremo in un'altra posizione"



a 90 gradi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Dicevano ??


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Boh di sto passo facciamo si e no 40 punti


----------



## The P (22 Dicembre 2013)

B a s t a .


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Nel girone di ritorno dobbiamo andare al Franchi, a Bergamo, a Roma, a Napoli auhuuhauhah.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2013)

4 su 17...per me arriviamo forse a 50 punti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

Udinese, Cagliari, Genoa, Parma, Torino, Verona sopra di noi. 
Alto livello.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 4 su 17...per me arriviamo forse a 50 punti



con questa media punti (sempre che la manteniamo eh, possiamo solo peggiorare) arriviamo al massimo a 43/44


----------



## The Ripper (22 Dicembre 2013)

vi prego, rassicuratemi e ditemi che ci salveremo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vi prego, rassicuratemi e ditemi che ci salveremo



Catania, Sassuolo, Bologna, Chievo, Livorno perdono spesso. Non dovrebbero esserci problemi.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Scommetto che Sacchi 70enne farebbe giocare da dio questa squadra e non sto scherzando, solo sentendolo parlare mi fa capire che di calcio ne capisce a quantità, quando parla stanno tutti in silenzio..


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Catania, Sassuolo, Bologna, Chievo, Livorno perdono spesso. Non dovrebbero esserci problemi.



Certo certo


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vi prego, rassicuratemi e ditemi che ci salveremo



al rientro avremo atalanta e sassuolo, basta perderne UNA ed è un disastro totale


----------



## Aragorn (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ringraziamo la Juve che ha battuto l'Atalanta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vi prego, rassicuratemi e ditemi che ci salveremo


Col Catania e il Livorno abbiamo vinto gli scontri diretti, manca il Sassuolo ma credo che ce la faremo.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> al rientro avremo atalanta e sassuolo, basta perderne UNA ed è un disastro totale



Uagliò non lo rassicurare troppo a Jack.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Uagliò non lo rassicurare troppo a Jack.



Da " Vinceremoooooo vinceremoooooooo, vinceremooooooo il tricolorrrrrrrrrrr"

A "Ritorneremoooooooo ritorneremooooooo, ritorneremoooo in serie B"


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Da " Vinceremoooooo vinceremoooooooo, vinceremooooooo il tricolorrrrrrrrrrr"
> 
> A "Ritorneremoooooooo ritorneremooooooo, ritorneremoooo in serie B"



Comunque segnatela: finiremo il girone d'andata con 25 punti.


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

e' un recordi per cui allegri ed i suoi fans possono vantiarsi


----------



## Aragorn (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Col Catania e il Livorno abbiamo vinto gli scontri diretti, manca il Sassuolo ma credo che ce la faremo.



No, con il Livorno no


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> e' un recordi per cui allegri ed i suoi fans possono vantiarsi



Con qualsiasi altro allenatore il Milan sarebbe nella stessa e identica posizione. E' noto che come rosa cagliari, parma, Lazio, genoa siano superiori.


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con qualsiasi altro allenatore il Milan sarebbe nella stessa e identica posizione. E' noto che come rosa cagliari, parma, Lazio, genoa siano superiori.



ma anche no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> No, con il Livorno no


Ah vero...  però abbiamo fatto due goal fuori casa, tanta roba.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma anche no



Cioè il Milan anche senza il killer in panchina sarebbe tredicesimo?


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma anche no



Stava trollando a meno che tu non abbia fatto un contro-troll


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Stava trollando a meno che tu non abbia fatto un contro-troll



Eh....


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2013)

ora il nostro calendario sarà questo

atalanta ---> difficile
sassuolo ---> scontro salvezza
verona ---> ad oggi ci batterebbero 4-0
cagliari ---> difficile
torino ---> come il verona


----------



## The Ripper (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ma sì tanto vinciamo la Champions


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ora il nostro calendario sarà questo
> 
> atalanta ---> difficile
> sassuolo ---> scontro salvezza
> ...


Sono fattibili e si devono vincere almeno 4 partite su 5. Nessuna scusa.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah vero...  però abbiamo fatto due goal fuori casa, tanta roba.



Ma i gol fuori casa non valgono doppio ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono fattibili e si devono vincere almeno 4 partite su 5. Nessuna scusa.



certo il grado di difficoltà è per il livello attuale del milan, siamo reduci da pareggi sofferti contro genoa e LIVORNO, oltre ad altre sconfitte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma i gol fuori casa non valgono doppio ?


Appunto, il Livorno è avvisato, dovranno sudare sette camicie per tirarci giù


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono fattibili e si devono vincere almeno 4 partite su 5. Nessuna scusa.



Credici 

Io dico che vinciamo solo contro il Torino in casa e con il Sassuolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> certo il grado di difficoltà è per il livello attuale del milan, siamo reduci da pareggi sofferti contro genoa e LIVORNO, oltre ad altre sconfitte


Beh, col nuovo anno forse quantomeno faremo rispettare la maggiore qualità rispetto a queste squadre. Peraltro avremo 3 sfide casalinghe, qualche innesto. Non può piovere per sempre.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, il Livorno è avvisato, dovranno sudare sette camicie per tirarci giù



Infatti se non fanno diversi gol se la prendono nel sedere perché non ci sono manco i supplementari.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Credici
> 
> Io dico che vinciamo solo contro il Torino in casa e con il Sassuolo.



Io dico che le vinciamo tutte e pareggiamo in Sardegna. Tiè!


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dico che le vinciamo tutte e pareggiamo in Sardegna. Tiè!



La Sardegna è terra di banditi , non si vince


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2013)

io dico che l'unica partita fattibile è contro il sassuolo, ma neanche tanto

per il resto ci sarà da sudare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

4 su 17. E nessuno parla di questo dato!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Con 8 punti nelle prossime cinque gare mi riterrei soddisfatto.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La Sardegna è terra di banditi , non si vince


Attento, che qualcuno potrebbe offendersi.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io dico che l'unica partita fattibile è contro il sassuolo, ma neanche tanto
> 
> per il resto ci sarà da sudare



In casa dobbiamo vincerle tutte, pochi cavoli, dai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2013)

La cosa che mi instristisce di più è non avere neanche la speranza di vedere l'esonero...
Manco questa


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In casa dobbiamo vincerle tutte, pochi cavoli, dai.



certo, ma non vinciamo in casa da ottobre... per rendere l'idea


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Attento, che qualcuno potrebbe offendersi.



Quante settimane di ban mi toccano per discriminazione territoriale?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> certo, ma non vinciamo in casa da ottobre... per rendere l'idea



Appunto, per la legge dei grandi numeri si rincomincerà a vincere.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In casa dobbiamo vincerle tutte, pochi cavoli, dai.



Quale casa?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Notavo che siamo la quinta peggior difesa del campionato


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quante settimane di ban mi toccano per discriminazione territoriale?



Chiedilo a Tosel.


----------



## Denni90 (23 Dicembre 2013)

contando la champions saliamo a 6 vittorie in 23 partite... praticamente 1 ogni 4 ... qualcosa di .... scegliete voi il termine


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> contando la champions saliamo a 6 vittorie in 23 partite... praticamente 1 ogni 4 ... qualcosa di .... scegliete voi il termine


Di "ottimo"(cit.)


----------



## Butcher (23 Dicembre 2013)

Per fortuna quelle dietro hanno perso quasi tutte.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Dicembre 2013)

era dai tempi dell'anno in cui torno' capello che non avevamo una classifica così scarsa.Ed allora il campionato era molto piu' competitivo,la serie A era il top...


----------



## Denni90 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di "ottimo"(cit.)



credevo di "buono dai dai dai"

ahaha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> con questa media punti (sempre che la manteniamo eh, possiamo solo peggiorare) arriviamo al massimo a 43/44



con quella media si rischia la B e questa non accadrà per ovvi motivi...e poi la squadra è buona e prima o poi faremo un filotto di vittorie


----------

